

Scalable Image Processing Using Hosted Cloud Services - kenfromm
http://blog.iron.io/2012/05/best-practices-scaling-image-processing.html

======
AznHisoka
I just use chunky PNG for my image processing needs. ImageMagick is too
bloated and contains features I don't really need. I call chunky to resize
avatars and pictures uploaded once, and then use a delayed job to resize them
into other formats that won't be needed immediately.

------
jblake
What would be the advantage of using this vs using Resque + S3 + heroku worker
auto-scaling?

~~~
nico_h
Presumably: cheaper, easier set up. Sounds a lot like PiCloud.com

~~~
jblake
The way I understand their pricing (.05/hr, .10/hr, .15/hr based on minutes
jobs get pulled off queue), I'm essentially paying 3x more for priority
queuing that I can bypass by setting the INTERVAL=3 in Resque. Hm. This an
expensive way to set a variable.

~~~
treeder
IronWorker is billed by the second so if an image takes 5 seconds to process,
you only get billed for 5 seconds of the hour. No need to deal with auto-
scaling heroku workers to keep your costs down.

And priority on IronWorker has a much different meaning than setting it on
your own private Resque instance so comparing that based on price isn't really
a fair comparison.

